# FIFA 12 im Test: Besser als PES 2012 - Tolle Atmosphäre und gelungenes Gameplay sichern den Sieg



## PCG_Vader (26. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *FIFA 12 im Test: Besser als PES 2012 - Tolle Atmosphäre und gelungenes Gameplay sichern den Sieg* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: FIFA 12 im Test: Besser als PES 2012 - Tolle Atmosphäre und gelungenes Gameplay sichern den Sieg


----------



## Gandra (26. September 2011)

EA vs KONAMI   ..  und natürlich gewinnt der,der mehr kohle hat


----------



## Darknomis806 (26. September 2011)

Gandra schrieb:


> EA vs KONAMI   ..  und natürlich gewinnt der,der mehr kohle hat


 der wo den Journalisten mehr Geld zahlt 

EA halt


----------



## Norisk699 (26. September 2011)

Bin etwas skeptisch, ob es beim Duell dieser beiden Spielen in diesem Jahr  mit dem Argument der "besseren Athmosphäre" einen Sieger geben darf.

Die Steuerung und die Freiheiten sind bei PES 2012 weiterhin deutlich besser / größer, und bei einem Fußballspiel ist das nun mal meinem Ermessen nach ein KO-Kriterium. 

Wenn man also zu dem Schluss kommt (siehe Test im Heft ; bin Abonnent) dass die Steuerung in PES weiterhin etwas besser ist und lediglich die Athmo/Sound in FIFA wirklich besser ist, dann kann ich den (zugegebenermaßen hauchdünnen) Sieg für FIFA 2012 nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

PS: Hätte übrigens im Gegensatz zum Tester der PC Games BEIDEN SPIELEN eine Wertung über 90% verpasst.

Meine (subjektive und unerhebliche) Wertung:   PES 2012  ~ 92-93 %   /// FIFA 2012 ~ 91-93 %  (bestenfalls also Gleichstand zwischen beiden)


----------



## dreiohrhase (26. September 2011)

Nachdem ich jetzt beide Demos gespielt habe, reizt mich FIFA um Längen mehr. Vor allem die Stadionatmosphäre ist grandios, was man von PES wohl kaum behaupten kann. Es spielt sich einfach flüssiger und macht viel mehr Spaß. Zum Glück ist auch endlich die PC Version die selbe, wie für die Konsolen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das zum Beispiel die Gesichter der kleineren Vereine ohne Stars (2.Bl) etwas angemessen aussehen. Sonst wird es mit meinem SCP nicht so amüsant!


----------



## dreiohrhase (26. September 2011)

Achja..."liefert" Amazon höchstwahrscheinlich am Erscheinugstag oder muss ich mit einem Tag später oder vielleicht auch früher rechnen?


----------



## BOMBER2 (26. September 2011)

dreiohrhase schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt beide Demos gespielt habe, reizt mich FIFA um Längen mehr. Vor allem die Stadionatmosphäre ist grandios, was man von PES wohl kaum behaupten kann. Es spielt sich einfach flüssiger und macht viel mehr Spaß. Zum Glück ist auch endlich die PC Version die selbe, wie für die Konsolen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das zum Beispiel die Gesichter der kleineren Vereine ohne Stars (2.Bl) etwas angemessen aussehen. Sonst wird es mit meinem SCP nicht so amüsant!


 
ou auch ein paderborner ? ^^


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. September 2011)

dreiohrhase schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt beide Demos gespielt habe, reizt mich FIFA um Längen mehr. Vor allem die Stadionatmosphäre ist grandios, was man von PES wohl kaum behaupten kann. Es spielt sich einfach flüssiger und macht viel mehr Spaß. Zum Glück ist auch endlich die PC Version die selbe, wie für die Konsolen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das zum Beispiel die Gesichter der kleineren Vereine ohne Stars (2.Bl) etwas angemessen aussehen. Sonst wird es mit meinem SCP nicht so amüsant!


 
das finde ich echt schade, wenn ich daran denke dass manche Fußballer ihrem realen Vorbild in der FIFA-Reihe teilweise gar nicht ähnlich sehen..
bei 2-Liga Clubs ist das schon eher nachvollziehbar, aber wenn ein Edin Dzeko, ein David Villa etc. wie irgendwelche dahergelaufene Amateurkicker aussehen, dann drückt das schon die Stimmung...

und mir geht es beim Fußball auch eher um das Aussehen der Spieler sowie deren Emotionen während dem Spiel(etwas was FIFA übrigens ,abgesehen von den Torjubeln, bisher völlig außer Acht gelassen hat).. 

die Fangesänge sind mir relativ wurscht, hauptsache man hört i-wie Stimmung (müssen nicht originale Fangesänge oder sowas sein)


----------



## dreiohrhase (26. September 2011)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> ou auch ein paderborner ? ^^


 
Ja, du auch?


----------



## Vlogan (26. September 2011)

man man man.... manche hier warscheinlich nicht mal die demo von fifa 12 gespielt , und heulen schon seit wochen übelst rum fifa dies fifa das pes so toll bla bla bla .... vollversion nichtmal draussen und alle grossen maul.... wie so waschweiber!!


----------



## hmkay (26. September 2011)

wieder typisch PC Games schreiben "besser als PES 2012" aber warum Fifa jetzt besser sein soll als PES wird nicht gesagt... dann sollte man auch nicht so eine Überschrift verwenden... naja langsam ist man es ja hier gewohnt das die Überschriften nichts mit dem Artikel zu tun haben. Von der atmosphäre her ist Fifa wirklich gelungen vom spielerischen und realismus sehe ich PES klar vorne. Schade das bei PC Games scheinbar alle nur Fifa zocker sind und so ein unparteiischer Testbericht unmöglich ist... schade


----------



## xMANIACx (26. September 2011)

Blöde Frage von jemandem der seit Fifa99 kein Fifa mehr gespielt hat.
Bei PES gibt es ja immer die Meisterliga in welcher man einen Verein übernimmt und den durch die Saison begleitet (spielt). So einen Modus gibt es ja auch bei Fifa, allerdings hat Fifa soweit ich weiss ja leider keine CL/EL Lizenzen. Deshalb die Frage: Wenn ich in Fifa einen Verein übernehme (halt das Gegenstück zu Meisterliga aus PES), hab ich da dann nur Bundesliga und DFB Pokal oder gibt es da trotzdem noch internationale Turniere innerhalb des Modus (die dann halt nur anders heissen)? Wäre gut zu wissen, da gerade die ganzen KO Spiele in Turnieren doch immer für jede Menge Spannung sorgen.

MfG,
xMANIACx


----------



## roym899 (26. September 2011)

hmkay schrieb:


> wieder typisch PC Games schreiben "besser als PES 2012" aber warum Fifa jetzt besser sein soll als PES wird nicht gesagt... dann sollte man auch nicht so eine Überschrift verwenden... naja langsam ist man es ja hier gewohnt das die Überschriften nichts mit dem Artikel zu tun haben. Von der atmosphäre her ist Fifa wirklich gelungen vom spielerischen und realismus sehe ich PES klar vorne. Schade das bei PC Games scheinbar alle nur Fifa zocker sind und so ein unparteiischer Testbericht unmöglich ist... schade


Schade, dass es bei diesen FIFA / PES Artikeln nur unparteiische Antworten gibt, da jede Antwort gegen das eine vom einen als unparteiisch aufgenommen wird.
Habe beide gespielt und find FIFA besser. (also hat PC Games auch recht gehabt )


----------



## Norisk699 (26. September 2011)

hmkay schrieb:


> wieder typisch PC Games schreiben "besser als PES 2012" aber warum Fifa jetzt besser sein soll als PES wird nicht gesagt... dann sollte man auch nicht so eine Überschrift verwenden... naja langsam ist man es ja hier gewohnt das die Überschriften nichts mit dem Artikel zu tun haben. Von der atmosphäre her ist Fifa wirklich gelungen vom spielerischen und realismus sehe ich PES klar vorne. Schade das bei PC Games scheinbar alle nur Fifa zocker sind und so ein unparteiischer Testbericht unmöglich ist... schade


 
Zur Ehrenrettung muss man anmerken dass online der Artikel im Heft teilweise "recycled" wurde und im Heft (kauft euch die Papierversion! ) ist auf einer ganzen Seite ein Vergleich der einzelnen Punkte wie z.B.  Athmo / Steuerung / Umfang    etc.  
Also schaut euch mal die neueste Ausgabe an (kauf sie im Idealfall *g*). Der Online-Artikel ist meiner Meinung nach nur nicht so ganz "komplett" wie im Heft und daher vielleicht von der Überschrift her nicht so ganz passend.

Weiterhin bin ich der Meinung dass man mit "Unentschieden" hätte werten müssen. 

FIFA erscheint nur besser weil sie den größeren Sprung gemacht haben und es 
von (auf dem PC)    "ganz sch**" auf   "gut-sehr gut" geschafft haben.

PES jedoch hat sich nur von "sehr gut" zu "sehr gut" verändert


----------



## MisterCritics (26. September 2011)

FIFA ist nur in 2 sachen besser. Präsentation und Lizenzen. Über das andere lässt sich streiten. Auch die super tolle Impact Engine, die in den letzten paar monaten wie der Heilige Gral gepriesen wurde, wird nichts an der Tatsache ändern das FIFA gameplaymäßig noch sehr viel Nachholbedarf hat. Ballphysik, spielaufbau, KI etc.

Ich werde mir FIFA 12 trotzdem kaufen, weil ich den 11 vs 11 online modus vergöttere.


----------



## head2003 (26. September 2011)

Dazu fällt mir dieses tolle Video ein  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAR6I_T-uVc


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. September 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Blöde Frage von jemandem der seit Fifa99 kein Fifa mehr gespielt hat.
> Bei PES gibt es ja immer die Meisterliga in welcher man einen Verein übernimmt und den durch die Saison begleitet (spielt). So einen Modus gibt es ja auch bei Fifa, allerdings hat Fifa soweit ich weiss ja leider keine CL/EL Lizenzen. Deshalb die Frage: Wenn ich in Fifa einen Verein übernehme (halt das Gegenstück zu Meisterliga aus PES), hab ich da dann nur Bundesliga und DFB Pokal oder gibt es da trotzdem noch internationale Turniere innerhalb des Modus (die dann halt nur anders heissen)? Wäre gut zu wissen, da gerade die ganzen KO Spiele in Turnieren doch immer für jede Menge Spannung sorgen.
> 
> MfG,
> xMANIACx


 
Also es ist so:
in FIFA gibt es auch internationale Turniere, allerdings ohne Lizenz
z.B. heißt die Champions League dort Champions-Pokal
&
man hat in FIFA jede Menge Lizenzen (Bundesliga, Serie A, Premier League, Primera Division und zig andere Ligen)
zudem kann man sowohl im Be A Pro-Modus ,als auch im Manager-Modus den Verein und auch die Liga wechseln
ALLERDINGS ist es NICHT möglich mit einer Nationalmannschaft ein Turnier (WM, EM etc.) zu bestreiten


in PES dagegen gibt es nur eine Hand voll Ligen, allerdings kann man fehlende Ligen (z.B. die Bundesliga) per Patch nachliefern
es gibt dort die wichtigsten internationalen Wettbewerbe (UEFA Champions-League, Europa-League , Copa Libertadores , UEFA Super-Cup)
zudem kann man mit einer Nationalmannschaft diverse Wettbewerbe (Europameisterschaft, Weltmeisterschaft, Afrika-Cup, Copa America usw.) spielen


----------



## predator36 (26. September 2011)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> FIFA ist nur in 2 sachen besser. Präsentation und Lizenzen. Über das andere lässt sich streiten. Auch die super tolle Impact Engine, die in den letzten paar monaten wie der Heilige Gral gepriesen wurde, wird nichts an der Tatsache ändern das FIFA gameplaymäßig noch sehr viel Nachholbedarf hat. Ballphysik, spielaufbau, KI etc.
> 
> Ich werde mir FIFA 12 trotzdem kaufen, weil ich den 11 vs 11 online modus vergöttere.




Ich sehe das 100% anders. FIFA ist in jedem Aspekt PES überlegen, auser der Ballphysik. Bei PES kann man von einer KI einfach nicht sprechen, dass ist einfach nur arm.  Ich habe selbst seit 2004 nur PES gezockt und muss sagen, das FIFA 11 den Durchbruch gegenüber PES geschaft hat (im Punkto Gameplay). Da nun FIFA das bessere Gameply, KI und realistischere Bewegung besitzt, hat PES sogesehen keine Chance.  Aber Realismus sagt ja nicht umbedingt etwas über den Spaßfaktor aus und somit könnte es sein das PES diesmal nachlegen kann. Einfach abwarten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2011)

Letztendlich ist es wohl auch einfach Geschmacksache. Mir gefällt PES irgendwie besser, vom Spielgefühl, vom Gameplay, deswegen hab ich mich erstmal für PES2012 entschieden. FIFA12 hol ich mir dann irgendwann im Februar/März, wenns für 15 Euro oder so gibt 

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es nur an der Demo lag, aber bei FIFA 12 war das Spiel auf dem Platz zwar ziemlich gut, aber das ganze Geschehen war 90 Minuten immer und immer wieder im gleichen Tempo.
Bei PES2012 gibts Tempoverschiebung, mal spielt man ganz ruhig hin und her, kann aber auch dann schnelle Tempowechsel und schnelle Gegenzüge starten. Irgendwie hab ich das bei der FIFA12 Demo vermisst.
Auch laufen die Spieler bei PES2012 besser mit, sich besser frei. Bei FIFA12 musste ich oft warten, bis die Leute nachgerückt waren und so weiter, das war da einen Tick zu langsam.
Allerdings kann es natürlich sein, dass es diesbezüglich bei der FIFA12 Vollversion noch mehr (Taktik-)Einstellungen gibt.

Kurz gesagt würde ich wohl sagen: PES bietet das bessere Gameplay, den besseren Spielablauf, während FIFA wohl das bessere Gesamtpaket hat.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (26. September 2011)

GamePro gibt beiden Konsolenversion 91 %.

Das der Sound bei Fifa besser ist weis jeder. Aber PES ist viel realitischer.


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. September 2011)

predator36 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das 100% anders. FIFA ist in jedem Aspekt PES überlegen, auser der Ballphysik. Bei PES kann man von einer KI einfach nicht sprechen, dass ist einfach nur arm. Ich habe selbst seit 2004 nur PES gezockt und muss sagen, das FIFA 11 den Durchbruch gegenüber PES geschaft hat (im Punkto Gameplay). Da nun FIFA das bessere Gameply, KI und realistischere Bewegung besitzt, hat PES sogesehen keine Chance. Aber Realismus sagt ja nicht umbedingt etwas über den Spaßfaktor aus und somit könnte es sein das PES diesmal nachlegen kann. Einfach abwarten.


 
Hast du die Demo von PES 2012 gespielt...?
und wenn ja, dann müsste dir auf jeden Fall im Bezug auf die KI der Unterschied zwischen PES 2012 und z.B. PES 2010 aufgefallen sein..

& ich versteh nicht was du an der KI auszusetzten hast (bezogen auf PES 2012) 
(abgesehen von den Torhüter, die sind hinken den Schlussmännern aus FIFA nach wie vor hinterher)


----------



## Norisk699 (26. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Hast du die Demo von PES 2012 gespielt...?
> und wenn ja, dann müsste dir auf jeden Fall im Bezug auf die KI der Unterschied zwischen PES 2012 und z.B. PES 2010 aufgefallen sein..
> 
> & ich versteh nicht was du an der KI auszusetzten hast (bezogen auf PES 2012)
> (abgesehen von den Torhüter, die sind hinken den Schlussmännern aus FIFA nach wie vor hinterher)



genau!

achja, und:

"Was zählt ist aufm Platz"


----------



## HMCpretender (26. September 2011)

89% vs 88%

Hier will mir doch keiner erzählen, man könne den Unterschied spüren...


----------



## Adariel (26. September 2011)

1% Unterschied....na als ob man den fest macht...

Erbsenzählerei nenn ich das. 

Beim Gameplay auf dem Platz fühlt sich PES einfach echter an und die Kommentatoren machen mir einfach mehr Spaß, Fifa hat dafür die deutlich genialere Stadionatmosphäre und halt alle Lizenzen, aber seit 2011 auch mit die grottigsten Kommentatoren die je in einem Fussballspiel einzug erhalten haben.


----------



## PCG_Vader (27. September 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> der wo den Journalisten mehr Geld zahlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na das Geld wäre ja mal gut angelegt gewesen - in der niedrigsten FIFA-Wertung im deutschsprachigen Raum 


@xManiacx: Deine Frage wurde ja schon beantwortet - es gibt die entsprechenden Clubturniere, nur eben unter anderem Namen.



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Zur Ehrenrettung muss man anmerken dass online  der Artikel im Heft teilweise "recycled" wurde und im Heft (kauft euch  die Papierversion!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Prinzipiell sehr gute Idee: Unterstützt Print 
Und ja, der direkte Vergleich im Heads-up macht die Entscheidung letztlich noch etwas verständlicher.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es wohl auch einfach  Geschmacksache.



Das ist auch genau mein Urteil, was ich sowohl aus eigenen Erfahrungen als auch zahllosen Gesprächen und Partien mit anderen Spielern (sowohl Fachleuten als auch einfachen Feierabendzockern im Freundeskreis) ziehen würde.



DarkVoice1984 schrieb:


> GamePro gibt beiden Konsolenversion 91 %.



Die sind doch von EA gekauft!   



@Wertung: Der gerade mal eine Punkt Unterschied macht ja hoffentlich deutlich, dass wir als Redaktion den Vergleich dieses Jahr als Unentschieden werten. Eine komplett identische Wertung wäre aber doch etwas feige, da sich nach Abwägung aller(!) Faktoren eben FIFA 12 als das minimal rundere, komplettere Produkt entpuppt. Daher dieser minimale, fast schon symbolische Vorsprung von einem Punkt.
Warum keine 90? In meinen Augen bieten beide Titel eine großartige virtuelle Umsetzung des Sportes Fußball und sind Fans der Materie uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen - daher die hohe 80er Wertung samt verdientem Award. Es gibt einfach für Fußballfans nichts besseres als diese beiden Titel.
Dennoch schöpfen beide ihr Potential nicht vollständig aus und bieten durchaus noch Luft nach oben. Beide Titel werden nicht etwa nur von Kleinigkeiten geplagt, sondern haben noch deutlich bemerkbare Schwachstellen - und die darf ein 90er Spiel in meinen Augen nicht bieten. Deshalb habe ich mich bewusst dazu entschieden, die 90er Schallgrenze nicht zu durchbrechen - das gelingt den Titeln erst, wenn sie nicht nur ihre jeweiligen Stärken ausspielen, sondern auch ihre Schwächen (PES bei der Präsentation, FIFA bei der spielerischen Freiheit) ausmerzen!


----------



## Samisil (27. September 2011)

Juhu, endlich neues FIFA! Pro Evo entwickelt sich schon lange nicht weiter, also ist die Vorfreude auf Fifa 12 umso größer. Kann's kaum erwarten nach hause zu kommen und FIFA 12 zu zocken, mein key von MMOGA ist schon angekommen, jippie!


----------



## BOMBER2 (27. September 2011)

dreiohrhase schrieb:


> Ja, du auch?


 
jau


----------



## dreiohrhase (27. September 2011)

Auch Sportclubfan, oder kommst du "nur" aus Paderborn?


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Warum keine 90? In meinen Augen bieten beide Titel eine großartige virtuelle Umsetzung des Sportes Fußball und sind Fans der Materie uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen - daher die hohe 80er Wertung samt verdientem Award. Es gibt einfach für Fußballfans nichts besseres als diese beiden Titel.
> Dennoch schöpfen beide ihr Potential nicht vollständig aus und bieten durchaus noch Luft nach oben. Beide Titel werden nicht etwa nur von Kleinigkeiten geplagt, sondern haben noch deutlich bemerkbare Schwachstellen - und die darf ein 90er Spiel in meinen Augen nicht bieten. Deshalb habe ich mich bewusst dazu entschieden, die 90er Schallgrenze nicht zu durchbrechen - das gelingt den Titeln erst, wenn sie nicht nur ihre jeweiligen Stärken ausspielen, sondern auch ihre Schwächen (PES bei der Präsentation, FIFA bei der spielerischen Freiheit) ausmerzen!



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Beide Titel haben noch Luft nach oben, daher wäre eine 90er Wertung überzogen gewesen


----------



## dreiohrhase (27. September 2011)

Ist es bei euch auch der Fall, dass sich bei "Nahaufnahmen" wie zum Beispiel beim Torjubel im Hintergrund nur ein Dutzend Pixel als Zuschauer bewegen? (in der Demo)


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2011)

hey leuts mal ne frage,,kann irgendjemand das spiel schon aktivieren??der sagt immer code ungültig -.-


ok hat sich erledigt^^


auf jedenfall muss man für fifa auch schon origins mit installieren


----------



## 184Hannibal (28. September 2011)

Dauert die Installation bei euch auch so lange? Ich sitze jetzt seit 12:00 Uhr am PC und schaue zu, wie das Update (3,1 GB) runtergeladen werden. Stand jetzt: 70,48%. Ich finde das eine Frechheit.


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2011)

184Hannibal schrieb:


> Dauert die Installation bei euch auch so lange? Ich sitze jetzt seit 12:00 Uhr am PC und schaue zu, wie das Update (3,1 GB) runtergeladen werden. Stand jetzt: 70,48%. Ich finde das eine Frechheit.


 

rofl,,genau das gleiche bei mir,,auch seit 12 uhr


das liegt an origins,,,es scheint als würde das spiel erst auf dem rechner und dann nochmal bei origins installiert werden,,,hab am anfang was gelesen das man nach der ersten installation die dvd wohl nie mehr braucht,da man das dann von origin direkt installieren kann,,wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab^^


----------



## 184Hannibal (28. September 2011)

Absolute Schweinerei. Bei mir is jetzt alle sfertig. Fifa 12 kann ich aber nicht spielen, da keine Verbindung zum EA-Server aufgebaut werden kann.

Warum aber gibt es schon zahlreiche andere die schon seit gestern spielen können? Sind hier einige gleicher als gleich? Ich weiß das morgen der offizielle Release-Termin ist. Dann müsste es aber trotzdem so sein, dass alle erst ab morgen zocken dürfen.


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2011)

ja bei mir gehts auch noch nich,,,naja,halt bis morgen warten,,aber dann gibts richtig auf die fresse..


----------



## 184Hannibal (28. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja bei mir gehts auch noch nich,,,naja,halt bis morgen warten,,aber dann gibts richtig auf die fresse..



So kann man es natürlich auch sagen!


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2011)

184Hannibal schrieb:


> So kann man es natürlich auch sagen!


 


aber mal ne andere frage,da ich eigentlich eingefleischter PESler war bisher frag ich mich,was es mit diesen goldsets auf sich hat....hab die als vorbstellerboni bekommen,,6 mon lang 4 sets pro monat


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2011)

hab so eben online die ersten 3 pkt für den von mir supporteten BVB eingefahren

macht echt fun


----------



## 184Hannibal (28. September 2011)

Immerhin gehts dann wohl bei dir. Bei mir hingegen siehts schlecht aus.


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2011)

184Hannibal schrieb:


> Immerhin gehts dann wohl bei dir. Bei mir hingegen siehts schlecht aus.


 wieso ,was denn los??kanns mir aber fast denken^^

ich konnts heut nachmittag nicht aktivieren,und hatte es dann auch nich mehr probiert,,ebend kam n kumpel und meinte es läuft,,,ok also nochmal probiert,ging wieder nich -.-

erst "nachdem" ich origins neu gestartet hab gings,,,dat lief den ganzen tag im hintergrund,,,vieleicht is es ja bei dir das gleiche


----------



## 184Hannibal (28. September 2011)

Habs eben wieder probiert. Kann keine Verbindung zum EA-Server aufbauen, um so die Installation abzuschließen. Keine Ahnung was hier gerade abgeht. Zum Glück is ja jetzt gleich Fussball im Fernsehen. Meine Ablenkung für heute.


----------



## Andy2505 (29. September 2011)

Ich würde mich gerne davon überzeugen, dass FIFA12 wirklich so gut geworden ist. Leider bin ich einer von Vielen, die das Spiel seit heute für teures Geld gekauft haben und vor sich liegen haben, aber nicht spielen können. Es startet einfach nicht! Mehr dazu gibts im EA-Forum und auf allen anderen FIFA12 seiten -.-
PES12 hab ich seit heute natürlich auch. das ist echt ganz gut, aber ohne BuLi halt noch nicht so interessant... abwarten auf patchs! FIFA12 muss her! ich hab urlaub! auf gehts EA Sports! macht was!


----------



## Rising-Evil (29. September 2011)

Andy2505 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne davon überzeugen, dass FIFA12 wirklich so gut geworden ist. Leider bin ich einer von Vielen, die das Spiel seit heute für teures Geld gekauft haben und vor sich liegen haben, aber nicht spielen können. Es startet einfach nicht! Mehr dazu gibts im EA-Forum und auf allen anderen FIFA12 seiten -.-
> PES12 hab ich seit heute natürlich auch. das ist echt ganz gut, aber ohne BuLi halt noch nicht so interessant... abwarten auf patchs! FIFA12 muss her! ich hab urlaub! auf gehts EA Sports! macht was!


 
Es gibt schon einen BuLi-Patch für PES 2012 ;allerdings ist dieser nur mit der Version 1.0 kompatibel
PES NEXT-GEN EDITING - DOWNLOAD PES 2011 PESEDIT PATCH, PES 2012 NEWS, VIDEOS, KITS, FACES: PESEdit.com 2012 Patch 1.0 Preview


----------



## Rising-Evil (29. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einen BuLi-Patch für PES 2012 ;allerdings ist dieser nur mit der Version 1.0 kompatibel
> PES NEXT-GEN EDITING - DOWNLOAD PES 2011 PESEDIT PATCH, PES 2012 NEWS, VIDEOS, KITS, FACES: PESEdit.com 2012 Patch 1.0 Preview


 Sry hab die falsche Seite gepostet
hier die richtige Adresse
PESEdit.com 2012 Patch 1.0 - Released! 28/09/11


----------



## Andy2505 (29. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einen BuLi-Patch für PES 2012 ;allerdings ist dieser nur mit der Version 1.0 kompatibel
> PES NEXT-GEN EDITING - DOWNLOAD PES 2011 PESEDIT PATCH, PES 2012 NEWS, VIDEOS, KITS, FACES: PESEdit.com 2012 Patch 1.0 Preview


 
hm ja, den hab ich ehrlicherweise auch schon drauf   aber das ist mir im vergleich zu dem letzten patch von pes2011 doch noch viel zu wenig... keine gesichter und nix  da warte ich noch was! aber danke sehr!


----------



## Emea (30. September 2011)

Also ich finds eine Frechheit!
Da kauft man sich das Spiel ums teure Geld und dann kann mans nicht mal spielen. Das die sich trauen sowas zum Verkauf freizugeben ...


----------



## Vlogan (1. Oktober 2011)

hab fifa 12 seit dem 27.09 und funzt alles super , keine laggs , keine verbindungsfehler , original klappt auch ganz normal.....


----------



## Speeedy86 (2. Oktober 2011)

Vlogan schrieb:


> hab fifa 12 seit dem 27.09 und funzt alles super , keine laggs , keine verbindungsfehler , original klappt auch ganz normal.....


 bei mir genauso. Auch das aktivieren über Origin hat bei mir reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## Swicinska (3. Oktober 2011)

Oh je EA, Du veräppelst wieder mal einen großteil Deiner Kunden.
Die Rezensionen auf Amaz?? sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.
Und viele User lassen sich das wieder gefallen und Kaufen den Mist.

Gruß
Guenni


----------



## conaly (4. Oktober 2011)

@Swincinska: was du als Mist bezeichnest, kann anderen durchaus gefallen und FIFA12 ist ohne Zweifel ein großartiges Spiel. Ich glaub ich hatte seit FIFA 2003 nichtmehr so großen Spaß an einem FIFA-Game.
Nur weil auf Amazon viele ihren Frust ablassen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das Spiel schlecht ist. Ist nur die persönliche Meinung vieler Kunden - dagegen stehen aber scheinbar Tausende, denen das Spiel gefällt und kaum bis garnichts zu kritisieren haben (auch wenn es immer Kritikpunkte gibt - wie eben hier erwähnt die Schiedsrichterentscheidungen). Wenn du es noch nicht gespielt hast, dann fehlt dir auch jede Berechtigung darüber zu urteilen.


----------



## stawacz (4. Oktober 2011)

conaly schrieb:


> @Swincinska: was du als Mist bezeichnest, kann anderen durchaus gefallen und FIFA12 ist ohne Zweifel ein großartiges Spiel. Ich glaub ich hatte seit FIFA 2003 nichtmehr so großen Spaß an einem FIFA-Game.
> Nur weil auf Amazon viele ihren Frust ablassen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das Spiel schlecht ist. Ist nur die persönliche Meinung vieler Kunden - dagegen stehen aber scheinbar Tausende, denen das Spiel gefällt und kaum bis garnichts zu kritisieren haben (auch wenn es immer Kritikpunkte gibt - wie eben hier erwähnt die Schiedsrichterentscheidungen). Wenn du es noch nicht gespielt hast, dann fehlt dir auch jede Berechtigung darüber zu urteilen.


 

seh ich genau so,,,dieses fifa is echt hammer geworden,,zocke seit release von früh bis spät..


----------



## Stephan1982 (4. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> seh ich genau so,,,dieses fifa is echt hammer geworden,,zocke seit release von früh bis spät..


 ich habs bei nem Kumpel auf PS3 gezockt und muss auch sagen, dass es wirklich Bock macht. Es gibt aber 2 Gründe warum ich es mir nicht holen werde:

1. Die CPU-Schwierigkeitsgrade sind für mich mittlerweile alle zu leicht! Einzige Herausforderung bleibt der Online-Bereich gegen menschliche Gegner! Hier wird einem bei Ranglistenspielen nun aber die neue "Tactical Defense-Steuerung" aufgezwungen. Es ist nicht möglich mit der klassischen Verteidigungs-Steuerung Rangliste-Matches zu bestreiten! Finde ich persönlich total bescheuert, da ich die neue Steuerung total unnötig und für wenig effizient halte! Die Defensive wurde einfach künstlich verkompliziert, damit mehr Tore fallen! 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man deshalb ruhig einen Online-Filter hätte einbauen können, sodass immer 2 Gegner mit der gleichen Steuerung gefunden werden oder von mir aus hätten sie auch 2 Ranglisten einführen können! Das man nun seine Spielweise, die man über Jahre entwickelt hat, komplettt über Bord werfen soll, verstehe ich nicht!   


2. Fifa ist seit Fifa 11 software-technisch ein Katastrophe! Hier ein kurzer Überblick:

Fifa 11: 
- Ruckler trotz Highend-System --> Mikro-Ruckler-Update für ATI-Karten
- Freezes beim Startbildschirm, Abstürze während eines Spiels, irreversible Beschädigung der Savegames und Grafikbugs (Frisuren, Karten usw. unsichtbar) --> Patch (der nicht allen Usern behilflich war)

Fifa 12 Demo: 
- Demo lässt sich nicht installieren ---> Fifa 11 muss deinstalliert werden
- Fifa 12 Demo startet trotzdem nicht --> Workaround veröffentlicht
- etliche Gamepads gingen nicht --> EA kündigt gefixte Demo fürt den nächsten Tag an --> gefixte Demo kommt gefühlte 10 Tage später raus --> wiederum 2-3 Tage später steht schon die Vollversion im Handel
- Ruckler trotz Highend-System, etliche Fehler der Impact-Engine---> keine Abhilfe seitens EA

Fifa 12 Vollversion: 
- erst Origin installieren und dann sage und schreibe 3,1 GB Updates aus dem Netz saugen? --> bei vielen Usern startet das Game trotzdem nicht!!!

Sorry, aber ich hoffe inständig, dass 90% der Käufer ihr Spiel zurückbringen, sonst wird sich nie was ändern! Bei Fifa 13 bekommen wird dann wahrscheinlich nur ein Tutorial und die Engine, um das Game selbst zu programmieren! Ne, ne! Was EA da mit den Kunden abzieht geht gar nicht!!!


----------



## stawacz (4. Oktober 2011)

hmm also in meinem umfeld haben sich fünf kumpels das spiel geholt,und keiner hat irgendwelche probleme,,,alles tutti


----------



## Olsen84 (4. Oktober 2011)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber 2 Gründe warum ich es mir nicht holen werde:
> 
> 1. Die CPU-Schwierigkeitsgrade sind für mich mittlerweile alle zu leicht! Einzige Herausforderung bleibt der Online-Bereich gegen menschliche Gegner! Hier wird einem bei Ranglistenspielen nun aber die neue "Tactical Defense-Steuerung" aufgezwungen. Es ist nicht möglich mit der klassischen Verteidigungs-Steuerung Rangliste-Matches zu bestreiten! Finde ich persönlich total bescheuert, da ich die neue Steuerung total unnötig und für wenig effizient halte! Die Defensive wurde einfach künstlich verkompliziert, damit mehr Tore fallen!


 
... was absoluter Quatsch ist. Da gibt es schon realistischere Steuerung und niemand nutzt sie. Das regt mich so dermaßen auf! Auch die Aussage, dass es zu leicht sei... Spielst du mit manueller Steuerung oder automatisch? Wenn du mit automatischen Pässen/Schüssen spielst, hast du absolut keinen Dunst davon, wie a) schwierig und b) abwechslungsreich das Spiel sein kann. Auch das neue Verteidigungssystem trägt einen ganzen Teil dazu bei, weil es einfach aufzeigt, wer auch nur den Hauch Ahnung von Stellungsspiel besitzt und wer vor lauter Planlosigkeit eine Taste braucht, auf der alles - wie gewohnt natürlich - automatisch abläuft.
Fifa 12 macht wirklich richtig Laune. Problem sind einzig und allein die Kinder, die vor ihrer automatischen Steuerung sitzen. Natürlich ist das Spiel zu einfach, wenn man alles vom PC machen lässt. Und natürlich hat man online Erfolg gegen manuell spielende Gegenspieler, wenn man nur 80 Mal direkt passen drücken muss, bis man vorm Tor steht. Aber der deutsche Durchschnittsbürger scheint geistig einfach so dermaßen abgestumpft zu sein, dass er sich letztlich noch drüber aufregt, zu gut zu sein, während der PC eigentlich für ihn spielt. Ein Großteil der "Pros" kann Hacke-Spitze-1-2-3, weil sie dafür bisschen am Stick drehen müssen, für einen manuellen Pass über 2m reichts aber schon vorn und hinten nicht. DAS ist das Problem bei Fifa - nicht das Spiel selbst! Den online-Modus kann man schon wieder getrost in die Tonne treten. Wenn man nicht 2-3 Freunde hat, die ebenfalls manuell spielen und somit ein abwechslungsreiches Spielerlebnis ermöglichen, braucht man Fifa nicht spielen. Beim Rest geht es mal wieder nur darum, die beste Tastenkombination zu drücken, um in einem Spiel erfolgreich zu sein. Mit Fußball hats leider null zu tun.



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich hoffe inständig, dass 90% der Käufer ihr Spiel zurückbringen, sonst wird sich nie was ändern!



Allein deine Aussage zum - für dich - viel zu schweren Defensifverhalten zeigt, dass ausschließlich der Spieler dran Schuld ist, dass sich eben nie etwas ändert. Ist ja viel zu kompliziert, seinen Spieler richtig zu stellen. Wäre ja viel zu aufwändig, das manuelle Passspiel einzustudieren usw... Hauptsache einfach fürs Fußvolk. So wirds gewünscht. Deswegen wird eine Fußball-Simulation nie authentisch werden.


----------



## Tobinho2k10 (5. Oktober 2011)

wie ihr euch alle von ea verarschen lasst ist unfassbar.... impact engine...geh ma pes11 zocken da gibts sowas schon lange nur verkauft dir das keiner als ultra geiles feature.....tactital blabla toller name aber in pes schon lange vorhanden, denn einfach nur die pressing taste drücken is da schon lange nicht mehr drin, sonst haste nämlich ganz schnell ein drin....und pc games die überschrift ist schon hart propaganda....und da sieht man mal das ea sich von konami viel abgeguckt hat..fifa12 is schon bisschen realer geworden und prombt fängt die gemeinde an zu weinen weils  nicht mehr A+A+A+A+A+A+B=tor gibt! 


FIFA12 und Pes12 sind dieses jahr beide gleich gut, fifa hat halt die geilere atmosphäre und pes das anspruchsvollere gameplay+die meisterliga online!


----------



## Fresh1981 (5. Oktober 2011)

Tobinho2k10 schrieb:


> wie ihr euch alle von ea verarschen lasst ist unfassbar.... impact engine...geh ma pes11 zocken da gibts sowas schon lange nur verkauft dir das keiner als ultra geiles feature.....tactital blabla toller name aber in pes schon lange vorhanden, denn einfach nur die pressing taste drücken is da schon lange nicht mehr drin, sonst haste nämlich ganz schnell ein drin....und pc games die überschrift ist schon hart propaganda....und da sieht man mal das ea sich von konami viel abgeguckt hat..fifa12 is schon bisschen realer geworden und prombt fängt die gemeinde an zu weinen weils  nicht mehr A+A+A+A+A+A+B=tor gibt!
> 
> 
> FIFA12 und Pes12 sind dieses jahr beide gleich gut, fifa hat halt die geilere atmosphäre und pes das anspruchsvollere gameplay+die meisterliga online!


 
Da sieht man mal was ein Fanboy ist!


----------



## Stephan1982 (5. Oktober 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> ... was absoluter Quatsch ist. Da gibt es schon realistischere Steuerung und niemand nutzt sie. Das regt mich so dermaßen auf! Auch die Aussage, dass es zu leicht sei... Spielst du mit manueller Steuerung oder automatisch? Wenn du mit automatischen Pässen/Schüssen spielst, hast du absolut keinen Dunst davon, wie a) schwierig und b) abwechslungsreich das Spiel sein kann. Auch das neue Verteidigungssystem trägt einen ganzen Teil dazu bei, weil es einfach aufzeigt, wer auch nur den Hauch Ahnung von Stellungsspiel besitzt und wer vor lauter Planlosigkeit eine Taste braucht, auf der alles - wie gewohnt natürlich - automatisch abläuft.
> Fifa 12 macht wirklich richtig Laune. Problem sind einzig und allein die Kinder, die vor ihrer automatischen Steuerung sitzen. Natürlich ist das Spiel zu einfach, wenn man alles vom PC machen lässt. Und natürlich hat man online Erfolg gegen manuell spielende Gegenspieler, wenn man nur 80 Mal direkt passen drücken muss, bis man vorm Tor steht. Aber der deutsche Durchschnittsbürger scheint geistig einfach so dermaßen abgestumpft zu sein, dass er sich letztlich noch drüber aufregt, zu gut zu sein, während der PC eigentlich für ihn spielt. Ein Großteil der "Pros" kann Hacke-Spitze-1-2-3, weil sie dafür bisschen am Stick drehen müssen, für einen manuellen Pass über 2m reichts aber schon vorn und hinten nicht. DAS ist das Problem bei Fifa - nicht das Spiel selbst! Den online-Modus kann man schon wieder getrost in die Tonne treten. Wenn man nicht 2-3 Freunde hat, die ebenfalls manuell spielen und somit ein abwechslungsreiches Spielerlebnis ermöglichen, braucht man Fifa nicht spielen. Beim Rest geht es mal wieder nur darum, die beste Tastenkombination zu drücken, um in einem Spiel erfolgreich zu sein. Mit Fußball hats leider null zu tun.


Wie arrogant kann man sein? Außer Beleidigungen kommt aus deinem Mund nichts sinnvolles! Ständige Unterstellungen und abwertende Betitelungen zeugen davon, dass du besser mal einen Schnellkurs in "Sozialverhalten" belegen solltest! Einfach nur erbärmlich! Ich rede lediglich von einem Spiel und du wirst einfach mal persönlich! Schwach, schwach! 



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Allein deine Aussage zum - für dich - viel zu schweren Defensifverhalten zeigt, dass ausschließlich der Spieler dran Schuld ist, dass sich eben nie etwas ändert. Ist ja viel zu kompliziert, seinen Spieler richtig zu stellen. Wäre ja viel zu aufwändig, das manuelle Passspiel einzustudieren usw... Hauptsache einfach fürs Fußvolk. So wirds gewünscht. Deswegen wird eine Fußball-Simulation nie authentisch werden.


 Nicht nur, dass du absolut ungehalten antwortest, nein, du scheinst zudem in deiner Hysterie unfähig zu sein, die leichtesten Zusammenhänge zu begreifen. Meine Beanstandung, dass sich bei EA endlich mal was ändern soll betrifft natürlich gerade überhaupt nicht das Gameplay von Fifa 12, sondern die Tatsache, dass EA nach Fifa 11 nun mit Fifa 12 zum zweiten mal eine Beta-Software auf den Markt wirft! Jeder, der meinen vorherigen Beitrag liest erkennt das, auch ohne seine kognitiven Fähigkeiten zu strapazieren!


----------



## Stephan1982 (5. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> hmm also in meinem umfeld haben sich fünf kumpels das spiel geholt,und keiner hat irgendwelche probleme,,,alles tutti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



5 Leute? Sehr repräsentativ!

Allein auf Amazon haben jetzt schon 39 Leute erhebliche Probleme Fifa 12 überhaupt installieren und starten zu können: Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: FIFA 12

Auf weitere unzählige Foreneinträge will ich erst gar nicht eingehen! Den Eindruck den du vermittelst, nämlich, dass die Software Fifa 12 gut programmiert und optimiert wurde ist schlicht und einfach falsch! Das belegt schon der 3,1 GB große Patch! Letztlich wurde erneut, wie bei Fifa 11, ein halbgares Produkt veröffentlicht, sodass sich sehr viele User mal wieder durch etliche Workarounds lesen dürfen, um damit irgendwie klarzukommen! 

Wenn es bei euch fünfen läuft, dann seid froh, da ihr anscheinend Glück gehabt habt!


----------



## Olsen84 (5. Oktober 2011)

Antworte doch einfach auf die zentrale Frage: Spielst du automatisch oder manuell?


----------



## stawacz (5. Oktober 2011)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> 5 Leute? Sehr repräsentativ!
> 
> Allein auf Amazon haben jetzt schon 39 Leute erhebliche Probleme Fifa 12 überhaupt installieren und starten zu können: Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: FIFA 12
> 
> ...


 

WoW ganze 39 leute auf ner seite wo zig tausend exemplare vertrieben werden,,,is im prinzip genau so representativ


----------



## Stephan1982 (5. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> WoW ganze 39 leute auf ner seite wo zig tausend exemplare vertrieben werden,,,is im prinzip genau so repräsentativ


 Worin liegt die Logik deines Kommentars? Selbst, wenn Amazon z.B. 1.000.000 Exemplare absetzt bleiben die 39 Leute mit Installationsprobleme trotzdem bestehen. Die lösen sich ja nicht einfach in Luft auf, nur weil z.B. 999.961 Leute keine Probleme haben! Das ist keine Plus-Minus-Rechnung! 

Abgeshen davon haben dort aktuell knapp 80 Leute kommentiert und knapp 40 Leute haben Probleme! Das sind 50% (mir ist bewusst, dass noch mehr Leute das Game gekauft haben! Ob diese Probleme haben oder nicht ist aber auf Grund fehlender Kommentare nicht erörterbar). Auch wenn die Gesamtzahl von 80 Leuten ebenfalls nicht repräsentativ ist, wie du richtigereise einwendest, zeigt es trotzdem, dass EA wieder einen riesen Bock geschossen hat! 

Wie gesagt. Du und deine Kumpels habt Glück, dass es fehlerfrei läuft!


----------



## Olsen84 (5. Oktober 2011)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Worin liegt die Logik deines Kommentars? Selbst, wenn Amazon z.B. 1.000.000 Exemplare absetzt bleiben die 39 Leute mit Installationsprobleme trotzdem bestehen. Die lösen sich ja nicht einfach in Luft auf, nur weil z.B. 999.961 Leute keine Probleme haben!


 
Die Logik liegt ganz einfach darin, dass sich - wie beispielsweise in sämtlichen Foren - hauptsächlich diejenigen zu Wort melden, die eben Probleme haben. Geht auch kaum jemand ins Forum uns schreibt, dass ein Spiel fehlerfrei bei ihm läuft. Wobei bei Amazon ja eigentlich ein anderer Hintergrund gegeben sein sollte. Wie dem auch sei: Wenn von besagten 1.000.000 Käufern genau 39 Probleme hätten, wäre deine schießwütige These, das Spiel sei absolut verbuggt, zunichte.

Und jetzt sei noch so frei, mir die einzige Frage zu beantworten, die ich dir zum Spiel gestellt habe ^^


----------



## Stephan1982 (5. Oktober 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Die Logik liegt ganz einfach darin, dass sich - wie beispielsweise in sämtlichen Foren - hauptsächlich diejenigen zu Wort melden, die eben Probleme haben. Geht auch kaum jemand ins Forum uns schreibt, dass ein Spiel fehlerfrei bei ihm läuft. Wobei bei Amazon ja eigentlich ein anderer Hintergrund gegeben sein sollte.


Die Probleme dieser User bleiben aber trotzdem bestehen, richtig? 

Schon eigenartig, dass sich immer Leute dazu berufen fühlen zu antworten, obwohl sie gar nicht angesprochen wurden...



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei: Wenn von besagten 1.000.000 Käufern genau 39 Probleme  hätten, wäre deine schießwütige These, das Spiel sei absolut verbuggt,  zunichte.


Ich sage nicht, dass vorranig das Spiel bzw. Gameplay verbuggt ist, sondern der Installer bzw. der Installationsvorgang und die Stabilität der Software Fifa 12! Darüber hinaus müsste dir wohl selbst klar sein, dass es bei z.B. 1 Mio. Käufer nicht bei 39 Problemfällen bleiben würde! Zum Glück sprichst du aber im Konjunktiv. Ich war schon dabei an dir zu zweifeln! Puh! Glück gehabt!


----------



## Olsen84 (5. Oktober 2011)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Die Probleme dieser User bleiben aber trotzdem bestehen, richtig?
> [...]
> Darüber hinaus müsste dir wohl selbst klar sein, dass es bei z.B. 1 Mio. Käufer nicht bei 39 Problemfällen bleiben würde! Zum Glück sprichst du aber im Konjungktiv. Ich war schon dabei an dir zu zweifeln! Puh! Glück gehabt!


 
Du nervst einfach nur und wunderst dich anschließend, wie mit dir umgegangen wird! Ich habe lediglich geantwortet, weil du dich anstellst wie das erste Auto. Jeder 3jährige hat wohl verstanden, was der User mit seiner Aussage meinte. Haben es 1Mio gekauft und 39 haben Probleme, kann man EA nicht vorwerfen, dass Fifa12 sonderlich verbuggt wäre. Dass es bei den 39 wohl nicht bleibt, weiß sowohl der User als auch alle anderen hier. Ich weiß nicht, warum du dich so dämlich stellst, um anschließend die große Belehrung zu starten. Wenn du irgendwas nicht verstehst, sags ganz einfach und ich wette mit dir, es werden dir einige dabei helfen, Subjekt, Prädikat und Objekt zu entziffern, um den Inhalt ganzer Aussagen zu verstehen. 

Weiterhin ist total nervig, dass du auf Fragen nicht antwortest. Und warum antwortest du nicht? Weil du mit automatischen Einstellungen spielst und du selbst weißt, wie peinlich es wäre, nach deinem "Ich bin einfach viel zu stark für Fifa"-Gepose zuzugeben, dass du keinen Dunst hast und jede mögliche Hilfe nutzt, um im Spiel etwas zu erreichen. Und genau deswegen auch der rauhe Ton meinerseits. Überheblichkeit? Von mir aus. Und solchen Gesichtern wie dir schreibe ich es eben gerne auch täglich, wenns dabei hilft, die Welt ein klein wenig besser zu machen. Da brauchst du gar nicht Pipi zu machen und hier ladylike von sozialen Kompetenzen zu reden, wenn du dich erst wie den Pro schlechthin verkaufst und dich anschließend dafür schämst, eine Antwort auf dein Geflame zu bekommen. Ich meine, was kommt als nächstes? Autoaim und Wallhack bei Battlefield3, um dann online darüber zu jammern, dass du zu stark für diese Welt bist?  Sei dankbar für jeden, der dir in diesem sozialen Fehlverhalten einen Tritt in die richtige Richtung verleiht. Uns jetzt setz dich an den Controller, drücke 80 Mal passen, dann einmal schießen und ergötze dich daran, wie fantastisch du zocken kannst. Meine Zeit wirst du jedenfalls nicht mehr verschwenden, Pfeife.


----------



## stawacz (5. Oktober 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Du nervst einfach nur und wunderst dich anschließend, wie mit dir umgegangen wird! Ich habe lediglich geantwortet, weil du dich anstellst wie das erste Auto. Jeder 3jährige hat wohl verstanden, was der User mit seiner Aussage meinte. Haben es 1Mio gekauft und 39 haben Probleme, kann man EA nicht vorwerfen, dass Fifa12 sonderlich verbuggt wäre. Dass es bei den 39 wohl nicht bleibt, weiß sowohl der User als auch alle anderen hier. Ich weiß nicht, warum du dich so dämlich stellst, um anschließend die große Belehrung zu starten. Wenn du irgendwas nicht verstehst, sags ganz einfach und ich wette mit dir, es werden dir einige dabei helfen, Subjekt, Prädikat und Objekt zu entziffern, um den Inhalt ganzer Aussagen zu verstehen.
> 
> Weiterhin ist total nervig, dass du auf Fragen nicht antwortest. Und warum antwortest du nicht? Weil du mit automatischen Einstellungen spielst und du selbst weißt, wie peinlich es wäre, nach deinem "Ich bin einfach viel zu stark für Fifa"-Gepose zuzugeben, dass du keinen Dunst hast und jede mögliche Hilfe nutzt, um im Spiel etwas zu erreichen. Und genau deswegen auch der rauhe Ton meinerseits. Überheblichkeit? Von mir aus. Und solchen Gesichtern wie dir schreibe ich es eben gerne auch täglich, wenns dabei hilft, die Welt ein klein wenig besser zu machen. Da brauchst du gar nicht Pipi zu machen und hier ladylike von sozialen Kompetenzen zu reden, wenn du dich erst wie den Pro schlechthin verkaufst und dich anschließend dafür schämst, eine Antwort auf dein Geflame zu bekommen. Ich meine, was kommt als nächstes? Autoaim und Wallhack bei Battlefield3, um dann online darüber zu jammern, dass du zu stark für diese Welt bist?  Sei dankbar für jeden, der dir in diesem sozialen Fehlverhalten einen Tritt in die richtige Richtung verleiht. Uns jetzt setz dich an den Controller, drücke 80 Mal passen, dann einmal schießen und ergötze dich daran, wie fantastisch du zocken kannst. Meine Zeit wirst du jedenfalls nicht mehr verschwenden, Pfeife.


 

you made my day


----------



## Stephan1982 (6. Oktober 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Du nervst einfach nur und wunderst dich anschließend, wie mit dir umgegangen wird! Ich habe lediglich geantwortet, weil du dich anstellst wie das erste Auto. Jeder 3jährige hat wohl verstanden, was der User mit seiner Aussage meinte. Haben es 1Mio gekauft und 39 haben Probleme, kann man EA nicht vorwerfen, dass Fifa12 sonderlich verbuggt wäre. Dass es bei den 39 wohl nicht bleibt, weiß sowohl der User als auch alle anderen hier. Ich weiß nicht, warum du dich so dämlich stellst, um anschließend die große Belehrung zu starten. Wenn du irgendwas nicht verstehst, sags ganz einfach und ich wette mit dir, es werden dir einige dabei helfen, Subjekt, Prädikat und Objekt zu entziffern, um den Inhalt ganzer Aussagen zu verstehen.
> 
> Weiterhin ist total nervig, dass du auf Fragen nicht antwortest. Und warum antwortest du nicht? Weil du mit automatischen Einstellungen spielst und du selbst weißt, wie peinlich es wäre, nach deinem "Ich bin einfach viel zu stark für Fifa"-Gepose zuzugeben, dass du keinen Dunst hast und jede mögliche Hilfe nutzt, um im Spiel etwas zu erreichen. Und genau deswegen auch der rauhe Ton meinerseits. Überheblichkeit? Von mir aus. Und solchen Gesichtern wie dir schreibe ich es eben gerne auch täglich, wenns dabei hilft, die Welt ein klein wenig besser zu machen. Da brauchst du gar nicht Pipi zu machen und hier ladylike von sozialen Kompetenzen zu reden, wenn du dich erst wie den Pro schlechthin verkaufst und dich anschließend dafür schämst, eine Antwort auf dein Geflame zu bekommen. Ich meine, was kommt als nächstes? Autoaim und Wallhack bei Battlefield3, um dann online darüber zu jammern, dass du zu stark für diese Welt bist?  Sei dankbar für jeden, der dir in diesem sozialen Fehlverhalten einen Tritt in die richtige Richtung verleiht. Uns jetzt setz dich an den Controller, drücke 80 Mal passen, dann einmal schießen und ergötze dich daran, wie fantastisch du zocken kannst. Meine Zeit wirst du jedenfalls nicht mehr verschwenden, Pfeife.


 Deine Mama ist bestimmt stolz darauf solch einen grenzdebilen Proleten groß gezogen zu haben, der zudem noch an falscher Selbstwahrnung leidet! Vom Gamer zum Weltverbesserer, der es als Aufgabe begreift, die Lehre der "manuellen Steuerung" zu verbreiten! Halleluja! Man, man, man. Das muss man sich mal reinziehen. Eine großartige Karriere! Glückwunsch! 

Freut mich, dass du im Netz mal so richtig Dampf ablassen kannst, ein Ventil gefunden hast, um deinem realen, armseligen und wirklich bemitleidenswerten Leben zumindest für einige Minuten entrinnen zu können. Ich tue dir den Gefallen, dass du dich stark fühlen kannst und das du gehört wirst. Deshalb antworte ich auch, um dir das Gefühl zu geben einen Gesprächspartner zu haben! Einen Tipp habe ich dennoch: Der Deckmantel der Anonymität im Netz sollte nicht ausschließlich dafür genutzt werden die Schnauze aufzureißen! Das wirkt meist unsympathisch und offenbart umso mehr den Geisteszustand des Verfassers!

p.s.: Ich zocke dich locker mit 5 Toren Unterschied ab, egal mit welcher Steuerung! Selbst mit Tastatur! Looser, du wirst sein!


----------



## Olsen84 (6. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> you made my day


 
Siehst du. Wenn du diese Aussage jetzt auf Amazon gepostet hättest, wärs allgemeingültig und damit ein Spiegelbild unserer Gesellschaft...


----------



## solidus246 (6. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt. Fifa12 macht schon Spaß, um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukehren


----------



## Fresh1981 (7. Oktober 2011)

Sicher macht FIFA spass!
Was sollen ausserdem andauernd die fiesen Kommentare!Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt ist das eine Sache aber das Spiel niedermachen ohne fundierte Argumente ist was anderes!
Ich bin jedenfalls mehr als zufrieden!Opktik und Gameplay sind super nur die Steuerung iin der Abwehr ist noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig!


----------



## mab72 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ein fest....für masochisten!
Wer spass am schimpfen und fluchen hat muss diesen mist einfach kaufen, wer ein brauchbares fussball spiel sucht sollte sich besser pes 08 zulegen.

Nette optik guter sound ´ne anständige manager-funktion und viele(nicht alle) lizenzen, machen noch lange kein gutes spiel.

Die k.i. ist nett gesagt für´n arsch!!!
Ständige, zum teil völlig absurde fehlpässe(z.b. wenn der ball genau in die entgegen gesetzte richtung in der man das steuerkreutz gedrückt hat gepasst wird) und eine manschaft die nur rumsteht. Wenn der pass mal nicht direkt zum gegner geht, holt er ihn sich einfach in dem er darauf zurennt...die eigenen computer gesteuerten spieler machen das natürlich nicht...bei denen ist man schon froh wenn sie stehen bleiben und auf den ball warten und nicht vor ihm davon rennen. Generell reagieren die eigenen k.i. mitspieler beinahe überhaupt nicht auf das spielgeschen oder den gegner. 
Und natürlich der grandiose schiedsrichter, der ständig foul gegen einen gibt, selbst wenn man nichts macht und der gegner in einen reinläuft ist das für den schiedsrichter ein foul.
Kein handbuch!?! Wie schiesst man elfmeter NICHT genau in die mitte? Ich weiss es nicht hab ja kein handbuch. 
Warum muss ich mit dem rechten analog-stick den torwart beim elfer zum springen bringen?
Und warum müssen die analog-sticks überhaubt benutzt werden? Einen daumen habe ich auf dem steuerkreutz, den anderen auf den knöpfen...wenn ich noch zwei daumen hätte wären die analog-sticks kein problem!?(Aber meinen eltern haben leider keinen vierarmigen mutanten gezeugt!)
Zu sega mega-drive zeiten brauchte man doch auch keine analog-sticks für die steuerung...und an den steuerungs möglichkeiten hat sich auch nichts geändert, also warum die sticks unbedingt einbinden?

Ich kann das spiel nicht empfehlen(ausser halt für masochisten) und ärger mich dafür geld ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## stawacz (10. Oktober 2011)

mab72 schrieb:


> Und warum müssen die analog-sticks überhaubt benutzt werden? Einen daumen habe ich auf dem steuerkreutz, den anderen auf den knöpfen...wenn ich noch zwei daumen hätte wären die analog-sticks kein problem!?(Aber meinen eltern haben leider keinen vierarmigen mutanten gezeugt!)
> Zu sega mega-drive zeiten brauchte man doch auch keine analog-sticks für die steuerung...und an den steuerungs möglichkeiten hat sich auch nichts geändert, also warum die sticks unbedingt einbinden?
> 
> Ich kann das spiel nicht empfehlen(ausser halt für masochisten) und ärger mich dafür geld ausgegeben zu haben.



willkommen im jahr 2011...analog sticks sind ja nun wohl seit bestimmt 15 jahren standart,,,mit dem steuerkreuz brauch man sich ja auch nich wundern wenn kein pass ankommt..


----------



## mab72 (11. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> willkommen im jahr 2011...analog sticks sind ja nun wohl seit bestimmt 15 jahren standart,,,mit dem steuerkreuz brauch man sich ja auch nich wundern wenn kein pass ankommt..


 
Ja toll, sehr produktiv deine dein "worthülsen" kommentar!
Mein gtl läuft auch nicht mehr weil so ein scheiss kopierschutz drauf ist der mein win 7 zerstört, aber das finde ich GUT weil ich denke ja "willkommen im jahre 2011" und grins mir vor freude einen ast!? Oder was?

Analog-sticks können von mir aus auch seit 15 tausend jahren existieren und benutzt werden(standart ist was anderes) das hat nichts damit zu tun das sie bei einem spiel wie fifa vollkommen unnötig sind(ausser vieleicht um den linken stellvertretend als steuerkreutz zu benutzen) aber bestimmt nicht um zwanghaft die funktion des digitalen kreutzes oder den knöpfen zu übernehmen wenn dieses vollkommen unötig ist!

Ach ja fifa 12 ist auch noch scheisse weil dieses SCHEISS origin mir plötzlich sagt das mein passwort falsch ist(was es nicht ist) und sich fifa12 nun nicht mehr starten lässt, auch ein neues konto erstellen geht nicht mehr und auch die passwort zuschick funktion funktioniert nicht mehr!
Dieses scheiss spiel ist für mich jetzt gar nicht mehr nutzbar!

Origin heisst für mich in zukunft "rote ampel/nicht kaufen"!!!


----------



## Fresh1981 (17. Oktober 2011)

@mab72:Junge was soll das du bist einer von denen die FIFA scheinbar so sehr hassen das sie unbedingt irgendeinen mist darüber schreiben müssen!Komisch hatte weder mit Origin noch mit FIFA Probleme!Komm mal runter und vor allem komm mal im Jahr 2011 an!
Am besten hol dir nen Sega Meag Drive oder n Super Nintendo und FIFA soccer 96 das sollte für dich kein problem sein mit den wenien knöpfen!


----------



## Shordy5 (17. Oktober 2011)

naja bereue es irgendwie dafür was bezahlt zu haben. ich bin zwar kein guter fifa spieler und will das nur zwischendurch mal zocken, aber für mich persönlich ein klarer fehlkauf.
tutorial für leute wie mich ist fehlanzeige. man wird quasi ins kalte wasser geschmissen und das frustiert richtig. im punkto regeln...EA hat nichts dazu gelernt, nichtmal die abseits regel ist realitätsnah. wobei das eigentlich auf alles zutrifft was die regeln angeht.

@mab72: analogstick braucht man nicht? schomal ps oder xbox gezockt? wenn ja wahrscheinlich mit tastatur?! bei fifa ist es sinnvoller mit analogstick zu zocken, hatte es mit tastatur gespielt und war zum kotzen...

naja mein fazit: war mein erstes fifa seid ps2 zeiten und auch mein letztes.


----------



## serj85 (12. November 2011)

@mab72 
Dein Problem liegt ganz klar vor dem Bildschirm.


----------



## Saraya (15. November 2011)

Auch ich finde, dass es ein absoluter Fehlkauf war. Ich bin ein echter Fifa-Fan, aber Fifa 12 empfehle ich keinem weiter! Die erste Woche macht es Spaß, aber danach gar nicht mehr weil es einfach so viele komische Macken und Fehler hat.


----------



## syprix (9. April 2012)

Also ich habe mir Fifa 12 nun schon vor einiger Zeit gekauft. Die Atmosphäre muss ich sagen finde ich klasse, die Kommentare sind müll, die Engine finde ich gut aber noch nicht voll gelungen denn zweikämpfe sind oft zu unrealistisch der Gegner spielt öfters mehrere Mitspieler aus da die ins leere grätschen und was mich gaaaaanz besonders nervt ist der online Modus ! Wenn ich Saison spiele und Hamburg nehme spiele ich zu 85% gegen russische Mannschaften und Spieler dieser Herkunft die dann vergessen ihr Micro aus zu schalten, vielleicht auch absichtlich und dann hört man ständig deren gebrabbel . DAS NERVT !!! Ich will auch mal geile Duelle allá Wolfsburg vs Hamburg oder Bremen vs Hamburg oder von mir aus auch Bayern vs Hamburg. Aber nix ist......und wenn man "Freundschaftsspiele" macht dann bricht der Gegner regelmäßig ab nur weil er hinten liegt. Also online kann ich das Spiel irgendwie nicht so rechts empfeheln !


----------



## stawacz (9. April 2012)

Shordy schrieb:


> naja bereue es irgendwie dafür was bezahlt zu haben. ich bin zwar kein guter fifa spieler und will das nur zwischendurch mal zocken, aber für mich persönlich ein klarer fehlkauf.
> tutorial für leute wie mich ist fehlanzeige. man wird quasi ins kalte wasser geschmissen und das frustiert richtig. im punkto regeln...EA hat nichts dazu gelernt, nichtmal die abseits regel ist realitätsnah. wobei das eigentlich auf alles zutrifft was die regeln angeht.
> 
> @mab72: analogstick braucht man nicht? schomal ps oder xbox gezockt? wenn ja wahrscheinlich mit tastatur?! bei fifa ist es sinnvoller mit analogstick zu zocken, hatte es mit tastatur gespielt und war zum kotzen...
> ...


 ein tutorial gibt es doch,,ingame,,musste mal die ganzen reiter durchgucken


----------



## stawacz (9. April 2012)

syprix schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir Fifa 12 nun schon vor einiger Zeit gekauft. Die Atmosphäre muss ich sagen finde ich klasse, die Kommentare sind müll, die Engine finde ich gut aber noch nicht voll gelungen denn zweikämpfe sind oft zu unrealistisch der Gegner spielt öfters mehrere Mitspieler aus da die ins leere grätschen und was mich gaaaaanz besonders nervt ist der online Modus ! Wenn ich Saison spiele und Hamburg nehme spiele ich zu 85% gegen russische Mannschaften und Spieler dieser Herkunft die dann vergessen ihr Micro aus zu schalten, vielleicht auch absichtlich und dann hört man ständig deren gebrabbel . DAS NERVT !!! Ich will auch mal geile Duelle allá Wolfsburg vs Hamburg oder Bremen vs Hamburg oder von mir aus auch Bayern vs Hamburg. Aber nix ist......und wenn man "Freundschaftsspiele" macht dann bricht der Gegner regelmäßig ab nur weil er hinten liegt. Also online kann ich das Spiel irgendwie nicht so rechts empfeheln !


 

"ins leere grätschen" war ja nun auch n derbes eigentor  lass mal ein game machen,,wetten ich grätsch nie ins leere
voicechat kann man ausstellen^^

und was hat die manschaftswahl der gegner bitte mit der quallität des spiels zu tun???



wer bock hat,gerne adden   _StAwAcZ09_


----------

